

The Secret to Work Life Balance - trevorhartsell
http://blog.kirigin.com/work-life-balance

======
ivankirigin
Someone asked on Twitter about the implications of my personal decisions about
work life balance.

It's really simple: I work less because I have kids. No need to sugar coat
that.

